# Showing fangs when happy



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy smiles with his teeth showing. He will even do it on command when I say "Big smile"


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

My Helios loves his ears rubbed too. He doesn't make any noise but opens his mouth and gives a great relaxed smile. Similar to what the dog that loves the guitar music does. When I rub back near his tail, he starts with the growls that turn into aroos. When I first saw your forum name on a thread this am I thought wow my dog got up early and actually signed on himself. lol 
My Helios is named after the greek sun god.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

my Sammy does this as well, every time I come home from leaving him for some period of time, he runs around happy and excited, with his lips curled up on both sides, its the most absurd thing you'll ever see. And of course he gives me a "hug" (even though that's naughty). My friends (who are in college with me) have never seen anything like it, but Sammy has converted dozens of college age kids to one day be golden people


----------



## Helios (Feb 14, 2012)

solinvictus said:


> My Helios loves his ears rubbed too. He doesn't make any noise but opens his mouth and gives a great relaxed smile. Similar to what the dog that loves the guitar music does. When I rub back near his tail, he starts with the growls that turn into aroos. When I first saw your forum name on a thread this am I thought wow my dog got up early and actually signed on himself. lol
> My Helios is named after the greek sun god.


What a coincidence! My current dog is named Helios after the greek sun god too.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 4, 2011)

My dog usually gives me somewhat a huge grin whenever she becomes over excited. I respond by smiling back and calling her name.


----------

